
36C3: Build Your Own Quantum Computer at Home - jonbaer
https://hackaday.com/2019/12/30/36c3-build-your-own-quantum-computer-at-home/
======
fsh
Building a Paul trap for dust particles may be a fun weekend project, but
calling this a quantum computer is complete nonsense. I'll be very surprised
if he ever manages to trap atomic ions without a proper lab environment and
professional equipment. And even then he would have barely reached the state
of the art from the early 1980s.

